# this is how i start my install



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

this is what $467 worth of raamaudio gets ya 
there is one roll of BXT not shown


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

mobeious = smart man.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

looks like enough for the doors.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice.

Be careful with that RaaMat on the furniture. The edges can leave a little black sticky stuff.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> looks like enough for the doors.


looking at that makes me wish i could have done more on the interior of my doors....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice. I'm hoping the ensolite helps out with my noise. Rick was nice enough to help me pick the right amount of product to achieve my results and I even bought some extra deadener to go on top of my existing layers of 2nd Skin. He's an excellent guy to do business with.


----------



## PolishDude (Oct 19, 2006)

Pb2theMax said:


> Nice.
> 
> Be careful with that RaaMat on the furniture. The edges can leave a little black sticky stuff.


thats what i was thinking, when i got my box of deadener on the edges you could see the black stuff


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks to be the start of a great install. Parts & accessories are just as expensive as the main components.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

ok i had time today to do 1 door after work.... this is my first time dealin with raamat... i dont know if i love it or hate it... it forms to curves and dips very nicely but damn its sticky and messy.. my hands were literly black... its pretty easy to apply on easy to get to places but the inside of my door was a true b*tch once raamat touches itself u cannot get it appart but sticks like a champ to the door.. once u tak it down on the door it will not come off so if u missplace u better make it work... the ensolite is such a wonderful product easy to apply and very effective...


*Door panel removed*








*Stock foam removed.. once i saw this i said OMG*








*raamat inside the door*








*ensolited all the wires and bars and inside door*
















*layer of raamat on the outside*








*and a layer of ensolite to finish it off*


----------



## Capital_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Arent you suppose to keep the wires over the raammat?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, Im wondering if having your door lever cables and other stuff underneath the rammatt is a good idea. A hot day and you may end up with issues opening up that door.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

if i ever need to get to them i can


----------



## Capital_M (Apr 5, 2007)

mobeious said:


> if i ever need to get to them i can


Not if you cant open the door


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

im lost at what yall are saying the bar for the door lever is in the doors not on the outside so the raamat would cover it anyway..all the wires are over a hole in the door so all i have to do is cut around that hole to gain access to all the wires or door lever bar if i need to.. it might take some time to cut it all away but it is possible to do.. how else was i going to seal the door up


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

mobeious said:


> im lost at what yall are saying the bar for the door lever is in the doors not on the outside so the raamat would cover it anyway..all the wires are over a hole in the door so all i have to do is cut around that hole to gain access to all the wires or door lever bar if i need to.. it might take some time to cut it all away but it is possible to do.. how else was i going to seal the door up


Looking at the door, I think youll be ok. Also since you covered it in ensolite you have that added protection as well.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

my thoughts aswell.... has anyone messed with raamat recently.. was everyones else really tacky and messy and hard to get the paper off the backing without the matt stretchin with it... it was almost like have bubble gum/tar on ur hands


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I have never experienced that problem with the Raam product. I have a fresh new roll waiting for me at the house. I'll take a peek. Could it be the florida sun? Did you leave the mat out on the driveway during the install?

Dunno.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

here are some pics of today
BTW the matt has been in my house at room temp

*This is what happens when u handle raamat*








*another shot.. this is from just pealin the backing off the matt.. it feeks melty*








*back door*


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

wow, ive gone through 2 rolls of BXT in my car and not once have I gotten any on my fingers like that.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

this is the new bxt 100% buytle how ever u spell it..... after this experience i dont think ill be using raamat again... its just to much a pain in the ass and gets everywhere


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

quiter lol. how exactly are you applying it?


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

whiping down metal with acetone then apply raamat smooth with hand then roll over it with roller... its a pain to work with because once u peel off the backing, if u touch the mat it instantly sticks to ur hand/fingers like tar/gum and u try to pull it off and it just stretchs like gum.. its doesnt just wipe off i had to get some industrial hand cleaner to get it off.. just annoying cause if u start laying mat then need to do somthing else u have to scrub ur hands down cause ****s gets everywhere


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

You spent 467 dollars and you only got 2 rolls? Sheesh. How much did all that Ensolite cost?


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

use wd40 to get it off your hands, also try to not let the mat get too hot, it will get like that if it gets too hot. leave it in the shade or something at least. 

hope that helps a little


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

mobeious said:


> this is what $467 worth of raamaudio gets ya
> there is one roll of BXT not shown





HondAudio said:


> You spent 467 dollars and you only got 2 rolls? Sheesh.


the 2 rolls in the pic and the 1 not shown = 3 rolls


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

i don't think I ever took the entire back off of a piece at once. I'd peel enough off to stick where i wanted, then peel the rest back as i pressed it into place... The only time i got it on my hands was the bits that get sticky on the edges. Using this method i never once had full on thumb or finger in the sticky side of things... 

just a thought...


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

AUr6 said:


> i don't think I ever took the entire back off of a piece at once. I'd peel enough off to stick where i wanted, then peel the rest back as i pressed it into place... The only time i got it on my hands was the bits that get sticky on the edges. Using this method i never once had full on thumb or finger in the sticky side of things...
> 
> just a thought...


This brings back memories..... Those doors don't like the easiest ones to do at all. Just keep telling yourself it will be worth it in the end, because it will. That's a lot of deadening too.  I never got it on my hands either.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

ok well thats all for this week.. imma try to do the other 2 doors and rest of interior over the weekend..... whole interior has to come out . this should be fun


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

AUr6 said:


> i don't think I ever took the entire back off of a piece at once. I'd peel enough off to stick where i wanted, then peel the rest back as i pressed it into place... The only time i got it on my hands was the bits that get sticky on the edges. Using this method i never once had full on thumb or finger in the sticky side of things...
> 
> just a thought...


Same here.


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2006)

I did a pair of Supra doors last weekend, and it was messier getting the darn ensolite glued in place ... the RaamMat was a piece of cake, and much cleaner when working within the confines of those door interiors


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

as you go along, you will get less on your hands. like someone said above, try and stick one corner and then peel the back off as you go. i remember when i was doing my car i didnt try so hard to get all the black goo off.....for some reason people at church did not want to shake my hand


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Guys...

I posted earlier in this thread that I had never had this issue with Raam before.... 

I just cracked open a freshly delivered roll today...and my hands were black as tar after I got done today. 

I have gone through two rolls of BXT over the past 2 years and I have NEVER had an issue with sticky messy mat. 

I can say that the mat on this roll conforms to complex compound curves MUCH easier. Just need to scrub a bit more after the work is complete. 

Either way... I am staying with Rick. He is a stand-up guy, and deserves my deadening dollars.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

I did a full trunk of a malibu with BXT and although my hands were stickey and had some black marks, they weren't anything like that.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Wear some rubber gloves  Looks like a nice thorough deadening job coming along nicely.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Sorry to take so long to come in and apologize guys, I was away over the weekend and just now catching back up on everything, yesterday was a very long day indeed!

I have been working with my manf on different product upgrade ideas, one was to add more butyl to the product and eliminate the very small amount of asphalt still used in the formula(it acts as a binder and is encapsulated into the butyl, why we never had problems with the formula).

Unfortunately I just found out that a misunderstanding occured and they shipped us a truckload of product before we had finished testing and we have shipped it all out before realizing it was changed.

This is not how I want to run my business obviously, in fact I cannot say here just how I feel about this, not in public!!!!!!!!!!

The product works well, we do not expect any issues at all with it, additional testing has been very positive, it is just the difficulty in working with it issue. 

I will know from the date of orders what was recieved and if any of you wish I am offering $20 per roll that I can send you for your troubles. If you think this is fair let me know and anybody else that may have recieved some of this batch. 

We have just recieved another truckload of the original BXT version and will replace your unused mat as well if you wish. 

We will continue testing of other formulas and if we do find something better and as easy to install as original BXT then it will be made public before we ever ship any out. No worries about our manf doing this again, the person responsible no longer is employed there

Sincerely,
Rick
801-829-4997


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

and that's why you buy from rick - he stands behind his product.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

My sentiments exactly. Like I stated in the post above. I am sticking with Rick...


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Thanks guys, this is hard for me to live with, product problems, very stressful and your understanding means a great deal to me. 

Of course it is in my business interest to take care of everyone but it is also taking care of my fellow enthusiasts. I just cannot imagine not doing the right thing, why any business would not take care of their customers it beyond my understanding!

Just today I tried to return a set of race wheels that are 3.5 lbs heavier apiece than advertised and they basically told me to piss off! Sure they are low cost wheels, I only bought them because it is so hard to find anything in the size I needed and on the verge of to heavy at the advertised weight. 

I am not ready to publicly say who they are just yet, not well known in the car world I hang out in it seems. I will give them one more chance first.

I do not understand why they would lie about it, not going to take long before it is known anyway!

Rick


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Rick... 

Your dedication to the enthusiasts that keep this hobby alive is unquestioned. So your supplier jumped the gun? Big deal. Sh!t happens in business. I personally think you are being a bit too generous with the cash refund. A credit would probably make more sense from a cash-flow perspective; but hey... it's your business. I will say that offering the dub takes some sack though, and shows your willingness to stand behind your product. 

Just $20 x however many affected rolls=


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I thought it may be to low once I offered it! 

I have had a few ups and downs in this business before and I always did what I thought was the right thing to do. Each time I was scared I would not survive(much smaller then) but doing the right thing always paid off and I grew, really!

I did not do it to grow, did not expect it in the least just like I do not now, I just want to make things as right as I can and hopefully get through this ok, that iwll be good enough for me.

Rick


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey rick thanx for commin in and clearing things up.. this is why all these people do business with you and why i will continue. I picked up 3 rolls of BXT to do my truck i have 2 left.. im just going to keep them and deal with mess and i dont expect any money back as u offered.. its a great product, just a lil messy... but the truck will be sounding oh so sweet when im done


thnx 

Devon


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Is your friend. I had another matting session with the "oops" batch of BXT, and Goo-Gone worked better than any of the other cleaners I have tried.... Acetone included!

in less than a couple minutes my hands looked like this:










Only my hands are a lil bigger... and have stitches in them from the "razor incident".


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Any word on when the proper BXT will be available. I was just about to order a week ago. I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the goo gone!

We have been shipping the original BXT for the past two weeks. 

Only a few problems reported and as far as I know all resolved, if any more come in they will be taken care of right away, whatever it takes!!!!

Thanks for being so understanding about this guys, it has been very stressful to say the least.

Sincerely,
Rick


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

any chance of selling the icky super sticky rolls of the frankenstein batch for 20 bucks cheaper?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

You have a PM Rick.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

my BXT rolls did the same thing. It happens.

Its good to know that you found the cause of the problem, Rick. People thought I was crazy when I was telling them that my RAAMAT was coming off on my hands, making all sorts of messes. Its nice to know you got that problem fixed.

BTW, I used Febreeze (the stuff you spray on fabric to make it smell good) to remove the goo. Worked better then anything else I tried. Smelled great too.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Febreeze FTW!!!!

Lol... I would have NEVER have thought of that. 

Tell us Mr. Midnight Snack, how did you get the idea to use Febreeze of all things?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

well...when I had my hands covered in that goo, and I ran out of contact cleaner (which also works very well, but eats your hands a bit), I turned to a bottle of Febreeze sitting around on a counter I could reach. I sprayed some, and it instantly started breaking up the goo and turning it into a slime that I could wipe off with a rag. I'm glad I did, because the only other thing I could have sprayed would have been brake cleaner...eek.

Like most things, it came out of a necessity.


However, I'll let you know that the discovery of just how good Cheetos taste when they are first frozen in the freezer..ahhh, now that one was just pure luck.

P.S., you must use the puffy cheetos, like the poof balls, for best effect. you WILL thank me for this one...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just stumbled into this from the Hot Deals post about BXT E.g....

I think I got some of it. Rick made me a very good deal a couple weeks ago on some BXT and when I started installing it it stuck all over my hands and gave me some trouble trying to get it off (3 days of showering worked, haha).

I'm not sure I got some from this batch, but I'm curious Rick, if you can tell me whether or not I did. I believe you shipped out the order 3 weeks ago according to the PM's. No biggie if so. Just wanted to know. 

Thanks.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Yep, I am affraid you got some of the EG (Extra Gooey) version buddy. Send me some info, what you ordered, etc, etc, what I refunded, or whatever we worked out, I will make sure you paid no more than the closeout price for your order

Rick


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: this is how i start my install (update)*

ok well i got around to doin the other 2 doors and found some new stuff out... first of all i kept my raamat in my house for about a week at room temp and it wasnt as messy as the first time... gave me about 1hr wook time befor it started gettin messy again.. i also found out that suave hair shampoo takes it off ur skin like it was never there


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

got some work done today... installed new headunit and deadend the roof and ensolite


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow, I really would have traded your two rolls for two good rolls if I were you.
You really don't know what you're missing as RAAMmat is about the cleanest and easiest to work with of any sound deadener products. 

Luck would have it that the best sound deadening products available on the market are coupled with pretty much the best customer service available in any market. Or is it luck?  

Good luck with the install, it looks like it's coming along great!


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

Got some more deading done today... i already had some dynamat extreme in the back so i said another layer of raamat wounldnt hurt and hay why not through some ensolite on there too.... wensday im off work for holiday and plan to pull the back seats out and center console then sat and sunday pull the front seats out and carpet and do the rest of the floor and run some wire since i just ordered $100 work of techflex and heat shrink









[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Suneet (Jun 19, 2007)

How did you seal the big holes in your doors? Or did you just leave them open because you've got that skin...


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

i just matted right over them the raamat is thick enough


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

Got some stuff in today from Parts express looks like i got some work to do


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

That loom isn't cheap. That heat shrink looks like the kind with the adhesive inside. It's good stuff.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

You're definately starting this install out the right way. Good luck with it.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

thnx just ordered my amps friday 2 Arc KAR1000's and 2 Arc KAR 350.2's


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

huge update in next couple days stay tuned


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

this is were i left off today


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

this is were i left off today


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

this is were i left off today


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

this is were i left off today


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

today progress


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

got any pricing for the new KAR series or at least the models and specs?


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

yes i got all pricing and specs


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

mobeious said:


> yes i got all pricing and specs


can you post or PM them to me?


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

ill have to get them from the shop i dont have the papers with me


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

i know this thread is old but i thought i would update... just about all of the raamat has fallen off the doors and everything on the roof has fallen off and was laying on my headliner.... and the raamat on the floor i guess is ok but u can move it around with the pressure of ur hand.. still like gooey .... i guess u live and learn 450 bucks down the drain.... ill have to re deaden later...... this was the batch of Raamat that got messed up or whatever..... rick did offer to replace the raamat i had but it was already applied so it was too late.. live and leard then go on to another day


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for contacting me about this, I would really appreciate it, if you had done so

If you happen to have and not heard back then I have not seen it, did not get it, whatever but I have never once left anybody hanging, I just do not do that. 

-------------------

Now we need to figure out why since nobody else has ever reported such a serious issue to me or with a backhand on a forum

Care to elaborate on your install methods, there have been a few cases where cleaning was done with rubbing alcohol that contained mineral oil. We had a few rolls slip out the door once in a huge sales rush where we had not completed the batch testing we always do, that could be the case, it was a few years ago. 

I have been doing this for almost 10 years now and what very very few issues there ever have been have been taken care of, one way or another, unlike some companies that just do not care, I do very very much so. I have event taken care of those that did everything possibly wrong with their install they could think up.

Give me a call, please,

Rick
801-829-4997


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

raamaudio said:


> Thanks for contacting me about this, I would really appreciate it, if you had done so
> 
> If you happen to have and not heard back then I have not seen it, did not get it, whatever but I have never once left anybody hanging, I just do not do that.
> 
> ...



Is the Raamat in this thread the same as the B stock that that was sold on ebay? I just spent a LOT of time applying 2 rolls.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

im not blaming raamat at all ... i was offered a replacment for the stuff i was just stating what happened... to see if anyone else has had the problem,,,, i cleaned every surface with acetone before applied mat its was mostly the roof mat that fell off and inner door places were the heat was the highest


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I really feel bad about how harsh my post sounded, I was exhausted, then had a few brews to relax, not in my nature to be this way, at least not very darn often.

The problem could possibly be from the acetone use(other solvents can be a problem as well) since it will look dry but can off gas for up to 3 hours, depending on humidity, temperature, etc... If not fully off gassed it could alter the composition of the base and lead to failure. 

Depending on specifically when purchased there is a slight change you did receive a defective product and if so I am sincerely sorry it happened, certainly would not of left here if we had known but a few rolls may of slipped out. We stopped shipping for two months last year when we found a problem with a forced change to the formula(due to the "war" shortage). I was a very small change, alternate source of a very low content ingredient, did not measure up to specs as delivered and it caused a great deal of stress here I can imagine you would understand. 

I will do whatever it takes to make it right, let me know what it is.

Sincerely,
Rick


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Anthony, 
I apologize for conducting anything related to my business here, never my intent, I purposely to not sponsor any websites I am a member of because I want to be that, a member. 
I just felt getting this out in the open was best for all involved, including myself of course and I really do not want my fellow enthusiasts worrying about their cars, life is tough enough these days, you do not need more on your shoulders.

Sincerely,
Rick


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Didn't OP already say that this WAS in fact from that bad batch from back when?



mobeious said:


> this was the batch of Raamat that got messed up or whatever..... rick did offer to replace the raamat i had but it was already applied so it was too late..


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Yes, but it happened some time ago and then this came up, caught me a bit off guard to say the least. 

My offer still stands and even more, PM will be sent.

Rick


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

rick took care of the problem even when i said it wasnt nessasary... thats what i call customer service.. dont hesitate to buy from rick.. he is a stand up guy i will buy from again


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I wouldnt doubt it. He has a terrific reputation.

Are you going to strip and just reapply all of your damping when it arrives?


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

he gave me a cash refund because i already re did the mat


----------

